# custom made plastisol metal flake



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

hello,
is there any one that can custom make my own design in METAL FLAKE colours
plastisol ? SHORT RUNS ONLY !
like the late 70's/early 80's car and hotrod shirt designs. heavy flake 
love it.

size around 200mm x 70mm 

just in my own text writing, not alot of work involved, i have my own art work, corel X3
and if you could do i would want one sample
sent before order is a go ahead.
i would like colours made in HEAVY METAL FLAKE : green/gold/silver/blue/red etc etc

thanks
Grant


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

this is something that i could do but i would need $100 up front in order to complete a sample print.


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

jmlampert23 said:


> this is something that i could do but i would need $100 up front in order to complete a sample print.


dont you have any samples of metal flake etc etc
that i could see? as in off cuts from a customers design ?

what would you charge as per design?
= 200mm x 70mm do you do short runs?
what is the min i would have to order ?
and what is your product like !

you can email me your quote 

thanks
Grant


----------

